# "Crescent" wrench complaint



## hman (Mar 4, 2018)

I keep running into the same problem with adjustable wrenches (commonly called "Crescent" wrenches, after the company that popularized them).  All too frequently, I'll be trying to tighten or loosen a nut or fitting in an awkward spot, adjust the wrench with the nut/fitting deep inside the jaws, and then be unable to slip the wrench off.  It seems as if the jaws are canted toward each other at the outer end.  If the jaws fit the nut when it's deep inside, they're too narrow at the open end.

Is it just the way these wrenches are made nowadays?  I've had it happen with several different brands and sizes of wrenches.  Grump, grump, grump!  Wouldn't be anywhere near as bad if it weren't for the fact it always seems to happen in the most awkward positions.

PS - When I close the jaws all the way, they appear to be parallel.

Comments?  Advice?  Suggestions for brands whose jaws are "well behaved"?


----------



## tq60 (Mar 4, 2018)

That is how they work.

Can be a pain but one often cannot get it real tight with the thumb screw but the jaw shape allows it to grip tighter as the wrench slides.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ssss (Mar 4, 2018)

Believe it or not , there is a right and wrong way to use them. The pressure should be put against the solid jaw. Here's a youtube on how to do it, it actually starts around the 2: 55 mark.


----------



## DoogieB (Mar 4, 2018)

While they have their uses, "awkward spot" and "adjustable wrench" when put together usually end in tears.


----------



## juiceclone (Mar 4, 2018)

I have some older ones, and they don't behave like that.  The ones purchased recently are, of course, Chinese and exhibit exactly what U say.  It's deliberate, they built them to do that !


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 4, 2018)

I like the Knipex, Hazet and Geodore line of hand tools.  I have some older Crescent wrenches, which are also very good.
Channelock also makes a decent line of USA made small hand tools. Older USA Craftsman is another good choice.
PS:  I also lube the moving parts of these tools with SuperLube.


----------



## dlane (Mar 4, 2018)

Is it inch or metric, my metric ones do the same as yours, but inch works good .


----------



## British Steel (Mar 4, 2018)

I like Bahco (Swedish), very smooth and tightly toleranced with jaws that stay parallel - they even have an Irish vernier on the side so you can pick the right (metric) spanner - no use for Colonials still using inches, i suppose...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 4, 2018)

You get what you pay for.  When I have a nut or bolt that I know is going to be tight I use a socket or non adjustable end wrench / box wrench combo.  Next summer walk some flee markets and look for the older quality wrenches.  I also buy them at auctions.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 4, 2018)

My crescent wrenches range in size from 2" up to 15"

I would argue that the video in post #3 has it backwards.  The weakest jaw is the movable jaw.  Rotating the wrench as he shows puts pressure from the point of the nut at the outside of the movable jaw where the leverage creates the most stress on the jaw, the worm. mechanism.  Rotating in the opposite direction put the pressure point on the movable jaw much closer to the body of the wrench with less stress.

The original Crescent wrench , introduced in 1907 had the jaws angled off from the handle at 22.5º.  Back then, most nuts were square and the offset permitted rotating a nut with a minimum of 45º swing by reversing the direction of the wrench.  Modern wrenches vary in the offset but seem to center around 15º which would allow rotating a hex nut with a minimum swing of 30º by reversing the direction of the wrench. Wrenches with offswet angle heads appear back in the mid 19th century patents. 

With that piece of circumstantial evidence, I would expect the the wrenches are meant to be used in either direction.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 4, 2018)

TTD said:


> I made a few minor mistakes in the process



I agree with this observation, however, when applying heavy torque, it's best to put the stress on the large fixed jaw.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 4, 2018)

I went all out and purchased a metric adjustable wrench 
it's sitting right next to my board stretcher and my rope magnet,
you know right above the muffler bearing remover but below the Acme Portable Hole!!!


but seriously the best adjustable wrench i have is a 12" Snap-On adjustable- it was waaaay to expensive when i bought it new
but it has lasted 30 years of getting the snot kicked out if it


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 4, 2018)

I hate when someone uses an adjustable wrench instead of getting the proper wrench. An adjustable wrench is a plumbers tool.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Mar 4, 2018)

You're wrong, it's a pipefitter's tool, iron fittings are all over the place size wise. The old Williams adjustable Superwrenches were blunt and heavy. Not so handy, but tough. If you find them at a fleamarket, pick them up. We used 15" wrenches a lot, you can't carry a toolbox around with you in a mill, but you can carry a 15" . The best one I had was a Procraft, but sadly it was stolen . They replaced it with a Proto. Most of the later made-in-USA wrenches had the same pattern suggesting the same factory. 

Bahco claim to have invented the adjustable wrench, they might be right. Except for the backwards screw, they are good wrenches. 

A simple test, pick a wrench up, shake it and, listen to the rattle.


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 4, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> My crescent wrenches range in size from 2" up to 15"
> 
> I would argue that the video in post #3 has it backwards.  The weakest jaw is the movable jaw.  Rotating the wrench as he shows puts pressure from the point of the nut at the outside of the movable jaw where the leverage creates the most stress on the jaw, the worm. mechanism.  Rotating in the opposite direction put the pressure point on the movable jaw much closer to the body of the wrench with less stress.
> 
> With that piece of circumstantial evidence, I would expect the the wrenches are meant to be used in either direction.


I have seen it mentioned in several books, adjustable wrenches should be always turned towards the movable jaw, as shown in the video. The reasoning is the the movable jaw will be pushed down towards the body of the tool, thus giving it more support. To go the opposite way would lift the jaw away, introducing play and putting more force on weaker areas of the tool.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 4, 2018)

hman said:


> 'll be trying to tighten or loosen a nut or fitting in an awkward spot, adjust the wrench with the nut/fitting deep inside the jaws, and then be unable to slip the wrench off.


I have two of these wrenches , bought them cheap and both do exactly what you described,  very frustrating. but I hardly use them anyway.


----------



## jwmay (Mar 4, 2018)

My only advice would be only use an adjustable wrench when absolutely no other wrench will work. Ofc this means having pretty complete sets of wrenches on size, which can be a pain. I use an adjustable wrench often, and haven’t found any that are less likely to be somewhat problematic. I even bought a really old one. It’s not any better. Just my experience though. Plenty of people have had different experiences I’m sure.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 4, 2018)

I carry a 10" crescent wrench in my tractor tool box.  That and a pair of vise grips and a couple of screwdrivers have often saved me a walk back to the house for a "proper" wrench.


----------



## f350ca (Mar 4, 2018)

They have their place. I don't know how many I have. One lives between the quick connects of the loader control on the tractor. Its chromed, maybe a Cresent, its been there for close to two decades in the weather and has never rusted. Had one in the storage compartment of the jeep where it got a bit of condensation and rusted solid. Have them at the saw mill, a 8 inch at the Hardinge, 3 or 4 in the tool chest and a 24 inch on the wall. It gets used more for bending and straightening things, not sure its ever been on a nut.
Also have Bahco, that reversed thread is a curse.

Greg


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 4, 2018)

Craftsman makes a 10" adjustable wrench with a Vice Grip style tightening lever, you get a good grip and it lets go easy.  I have one and use it occasionally.  I have always steered apprentices away from using an adjustable wrench, the proper size is the safest, and using them makes you learn to recognize bolt head sizes.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 4, 2018)

eugene13 said:


> Craftsman makes a 10" adjustable wrench with a Vice Grip style tightening lever, you get a good grip and it lets go easy.  I have one and use it occasionally.  I have always steered apprentices away from using an adjustable wrench, the proper size is the safest, and using them makes you learn to recognize bolt head sizes.


I have one of the wrenches like you describe.  The amount of tightening is fairly small but it does help.  I tend to avoid the adjustable wrenches because the head does flex  which can round the points on a stubborn nut or bolt head and because the head is physically larger than an open end wrench head.  My preference for tough jobs is a six point box wrench or six point socket.


----------



## ch2co (Mar 5, 2018)

So you got me wondering. I just went through 6 tool boxes (various purposes) and came up with five 12", three 10", four 8", three 6", one 4", and out in the shed, I have one 16" or 18"?. I know that I must have at least 4 or 6 others in various tool boxes vehicle trunks probably 8". 
Thats after 65+ years of collecting. Some were my dads, some my grandpa's, but most were from field work jobs where I was totally without tools and ended up buying stuff at the closest tool store.  Most of mine are Crescent, but a couple of the 6"ers are Sears all older models made in the USA except one Sears Japanese, which I can't tell from the USA. They all have had a LOT of use some in horrible environments some only in lab or workshop clean environments.
Somehow, early in my youth (in my 30's?) I figured out which direction to use one.  Never broke one but dropped a 12"er about 40 feet to a 
hardrock surface and little damage.No heads were damaged.  I've seen people break them, but either they were a h--- of a lot stronger than me or their choice of tools was from HF e.g. (i.e.?, I never can decide which of those to use) made in China.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 5, 2018)

For me, the adjustable (Crescent) wrench is not the proper tool for nuts and bolts. But have used it for such with caution…Dave


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 5, 2018)

A few good tests are worth lots of expert opinions.  Let Mr. Pete sort it out...


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 5, 2018)

Crescent wrench is a mechanics pliers. I have about a dozen or so. Up to  24" set real crescent brand. If you tighten them to tightly they do have that tendency built in. The trick is tighten them on the end then press down and pull or push with the moving jaw toward the direction you move it. I have a few that lock the jaw when set , they're hard to find but are the best. One set is made with a lock handle ,,vise grip,, style. They lock and stay on the hex wish I could get those in more sizes. I carry a 4" snap on one in my pocket it opens to a 9/16" head bolt. It's done more work out in the field along with my leatherman then I can remember. Use them right they work well.I should clarify I always use wrenches and sockets when able , there are times you need a adjustable wrench. My 24" one has saved lots of money on super large combo wrenches.


----------



## owl (Mar 5, 2018)

For heavy duty/tight bolts I have a full set of English and metric wrenches, but for light duty, my go to is a 6" crescent (made by the diamond caulk horseshoe company).  It is much more convenient to grab than taking out a full set of wrenches and finding the right one.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 11, 2018)

Not too sure what happen here.


----------



## Alittlerusty (Mar 11, 2018)

That is a highly customized tool 4gsr ! Good for getting around to to the back side.


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 11, 2018)

4gsr said:


> Not too sure what happen here.
> View attachment 261432
> View attachment 261433



Perhaps this guy was in your shop:


----------



## tq60 (Mar 11, 2018)

For when you are not sure...

Genuine crescent brand


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 11, 2018)

4gsr said:


> Not too sure what happen here.


Aw Ken, 
that's one of the foldable 10" crescent wrenches, it fits in your back pocket


----------



## hman (Mar 12, 2018)

4gsr said:


> Not too sure what happen here.


Incorrect use of a cheater bar?


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 12, 2018)

Here's a crescent wrench I found while doing a forced draft fan alignment, I use it as an incense holder.


----------



## MikeInOr (Mar 12, 2018)

tq60 said:


> View attachment 261975
> 
> For when you are not sure...
> 
> Genuine crescent brand



That is brillant!  A sae adjustable wrench and metric adjustable wrench all in one!  I hate it when I grab a sae wrench only to find the nut is metric!


----------



## brino (Mar 12, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> I have seen it mentioned in several books, adjustable wrenches should be always turned towards the movable jaw, as shown in the video. The reasoning is the the movable jaw will be pushed down towards the body of the tool, thus giving it more support. To go the opposite way would lift the jaw away, introducing play and putting more force on weaker areas of the tool.



Thanks for that and the picture Eddy! I could make no sense of the first video that was posted.

My feeling towards these wrenches matches exactly an old saying I heard....."They fit every size bolt equally poorly!"
Of course I do have several, but only use them where appropriate.....not too tight and saving a walk to get a real wrench.

-brino


----------



## Joe in Oz (Mar 17, 2018)

Where can I find a crescent spanner made from solder - or do you have to cast them yourself?


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 17, 2018)

Joe in Oz said:


> Where can I find a crescent spanner made from solder?


Harbor Freight


----------



## menace (Mar 18, 2018)

I’ve collected a few dozen since I was a kid from 4” to 36” and put them in my cars, trucks and heavy equipment and size them accordingly! They have bailed me out many times away from my shop so they have their emergency uses! I have a few favorites but I don’t have cheap brands which usually let me down at the worst times! I had a 4” version that opened up to 5/8 ,very rare one but some tool theif scummer stole it, Great tool to have around but it’s the first to disappear!


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 18, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> Perhaps this guy was in your shop:


   My little sister, could bend a Pittsburgh wrench.  Mike


----------



## KBeitz (Apr 17, 2018)

That's made to hook on your belt....


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 17, 2018)

I agree with Ed, I always thought pulling towards the movable jaw was the best way
Mark


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 18, 2018)

Two bits of conflicting information.  Crescent has an arrow on the handle of their wrench which presumably indicates the direction of pull and Snap On says this:


----------



## pacifica (Apr 23, 2018)

c
Channelock 8wcb is a nice, made in spain wrench-great quality and good price. I have it andlike it.
Japanese  Nepros is the best looking with a big price tag!
https://www.amazon.com/nepros-NWM-250-Nepros-Adjustable-Wrench/dp/B001EQFLCG.  
$165 for 10 " !--only


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 23, 2018)

pacifica said:


> c
> Channelock 8wcb is a nice, made in spain wrench-great quality and good price. I have it andlike it.
> Japanese  Nepros is the best looking with a big price tag!
> https://www.amazon.com/nepros-NWM-250-Nepros-Adjustable-Wrench/dp/B001EQFLCG.
> $165 for 10 " !--only


 
  The only thing I can say about that tool, while obviously of nice quality, is that anyone who pays $165 for an adjustable wrench, deserves to own it.  Mike


----------



## ukkarl (Apr 24, 2018)

I have a set of Bahco adjustable 'spanners'  that were given to me by my father 30+ years ago, they were given to him by his father way before that. 5", 8", 10" and 12" in the set I have
I use the 10" and smaller 5" version almost daily in my job.  They still have no 'headache' in them at all


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 24, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> I carry a 10" crescent wrench in my tractor tool box.  That and a pair of vise grips and a couple of screwdrivers have often saved me a walk back to the house for a "proper" wrench.



Agree completely.  The small tool box on our big tractor has 2 sizes crescent wrenches a vise grip, 2 screw drivers and the exact size wrench for the shear bolt on rotary mower.  Walking a half mile back to barn for a wrench gets old in a hurry.  Best Crescent wrench I have is a 1971 12" that I bought new at Hardware store, Japan made True-test.  It was expensive for an 18 year old kid.


----------



## KBeitz (Apr 24, 2018)

Around 50 years ago I cut the handle off an 8" adjustable and made a pocket wrench out of it...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 266057
View attachment 266057


----------



## KBeitz (Apr 24, 2018)

The above post was a disaster... Let me try again... Is there not a way to delete a post?
I kept getting double pictures. The more I worked with it the more pictures I got. ???


Around 50 years ago I cut the handle off an 8" adjustable and made a pocket wrench out of it...


----------



## KBeitz (Apr 24, 2018)

Have you ever seen an adjustable/Vise grip wrench?


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 24, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> Have you ever seen an adjustable/Vise grip wrench?
> 
> View attachment 266060


I have one similar.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 24, 2018)

I have some metric Crescent wrenches.


----------

